# [Solved] rtl8192se inkernel driver does not work for me!

## Proksima

Hi all!

Before the driver was in kernel, I had this driver installed from portage with the appropriate firmware and everything was working well. Then, I reformatted my laptop, compiled the last kernel version and I had know my driver inkernel (houray for simplicity, at least that's what I thought...)

I also emerged linux-firmware (the firmware for my card is included in the package. However, after each reboot, dmesg | grep rtl tells me this:

```

[    2.445888] rtl8192se 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.446256] rtl8192se 0000:14:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.458433] rtl8192se: Driver for Realtek RTL8192SE/RTL8191SE

[    2.458434]            Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin

[   62.816539] rtl8192se:rtl92s_init_sw_vars():<0-0> Failed to request firmware!

[   62.816543] rtlwifi:rtl_pci_probe():<0-0> Can't init_sw_vars.

[   62.816570] rtl8192se 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

After that I tried to install again the inportage driver, but the compilation would fail (I won't detail de log here because this kernel driver seems to be working for everyone, so why not for me?) After all, I think there is a problem with my kernel settings or maybe a missing package. That would explain why both drivers fail.

Here my .config file for my kernel:

```

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP=y

CONFIG_RTL8192SE=y

CONFIG_RTLWIFI=y

CONFIG_RTL8192C_COMMON=m

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_STAGING=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006=m

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164=m

CONFIG_MACH_NO_WESTBRIDGE=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

CONFIG_MXM_WMI=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

```

I removed all the commented line, hope it is the good way to post such a file... :S

Isn't there a way to put a scroll bar for the .config code part?

I'm waiting for your advices!  :Smile: Last edited by Proksima on Thu Sep 08, 2011 12:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

IF you want the driver built-in, you'll also need to compile the firmware into the kernel. The other option is to compile the driver as a module.

----------

## Proksima

And how do a compile the firmware into the kernel?

If I put it as a module, does it suffice to then put:

```

modules="rtl8192se"

```

In /etc/conf.d/modules for my card to work?

Thank you for your reply  :Smile: 

----------

## stelth

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 to get the right firmware for it. It seems that only the code made it into the kernel source tree, not the firmware that goes with it.

----------

## Gusar

 *Proksima wrote:*   

> And how do a compile the firmware into the kernel?

 

There are two options in the kernel to set. One specifies the directory where the firmware is, usually /lib/firmware. The other specifies the actual files, relative to that directory.

 *Proksima wrote:*   

> If I put it as a module, does it suffice to then put:
> 
> ```
> 
> modules="rtl8192se"
> ...

 

Shouldn't be needed, udev usually loads modules for hardware automatically.

----------

## solamour

Try the following kernel configuration.

```
Device Drivers

   Generic Driver Options

      Userspace firmware loading support (FW_LOADER)

         External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary (EXTRA_FIRMWARE)

            (rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin)

         Firmware blobs root directory (EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR)

            (/lib/firmware/) 

```

It worked in a previous case.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-893326.html

__

sol

----------

## Proksima

Thank you all for your help, It worked just by compiling it as a module.

I will now mark the thread as solved.

Maybe one last question, what is better, in kernel or as a module?

----------

## solamour

 *Proksima wrote:*   

> Maybe one last question, what is better, in kernel or as a module?

 

I think a good answer to that question is "it depends". Modules are more flexible, because you can load and unload at will. I'm sure there is a few milliseconds of delay (I mean, after all the kernel needs to go out and load the files), but that wouldn't be noticeable. Some things, such as file systems, need to be in kernel, because you may not be able to boot otherwise.

An old laptop I have needs the sound drivers as modules, because if I put it in kernel, the sound doesn't work when it wakes up from hibernation. The same problem exists in Ubuntu and Slackware, so I guess it's an old driver issue that somehow survived all these years.

I'm lazy, so I tend to put everything in kernel unless I'm testing different devices. It's very unlikely that I'd pull a PCIe network interface while the system is running (keep it in kernel), but I guess it's perfectly possible to pull out a USB WiFi device (make it as a module).

__

sol

----------

## Proksima

Oh thank you, very enlightening  :Smile: 

----------

